# OK Folks, You heard it here first!



## Latestarter (Nov 25, 2015)

http://killeen.craigslist.org/grd/5285838025.html

Edit: Since the ad will eventually cease to exist, here it is:

* LaMacho Goats (Bertram, TX) *

I have 1 purebred female LaMacho Goat, 1 half breed Lamacho goat and two yearling purebred males. Please call and let's discuss price. I will send pictures of you are interested.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow - I have GOT to get me some of those, lol!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2015)

They sound so "Macho".


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 25, 2015)

Macho macho man!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 26, 2015)

Macho goats!  Maybe I could cross them with the "Norwegian Dwarf Pygmy" I saw yesterday on a farm site.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## babsbag (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 27, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Macho goats!  Maybe I could cross them with the "Norwegian Dwarf Pygmy" I saw yesterday on a farm site.


Yes
I'm very familiar with the Norwegian Dwarf Pygmy
I own a couple of those myself


----------



## Baymule (Nov 27, 2015)

Craigs list comes up with breeds one has never heard of on a regular basis. Rare, previously unknown, weirdo breeds invented by the ignorant. Who to feel sorry for??? The animal, the breeder or the buyer??


----------



## sadieml (Dec 8, 2015)

OMG  I just saw this today!  I've gotta have a macho goat!  To go with the bore goat, the boar goat, the boa goat, the weather, and the nearly week old nanny also found on craigslist.  (Okay, I know not everyone can win the national spelling bee, and some people refer to any doe as a nanny, but come on, when was the last time you referred to your friend's newborn as a 1-week-old woman?)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 8, 2015)

I hear ya!


----------



## Moody (Dec 10, 2015)

Lol I keep seeing cows with "good in all udders" as the description.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 26, 2016)

*Puppysneopolitan/great pyrenees - $300400 *

So is this pup half ice cream?   

"better to keep ones mouth shut and let them think you a fool than to open it and let them know it"

Same applies to Craigslist.



ETA: after posting this I was informed that there is a Neopolitan Mastiff and that is what these pups are crossed with. They are going to be one big bowl of ice cream.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

Neopolitan mastiff? Weird cross but those exist


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

What a hoot that will be!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 26, 2016)

is a neopolitan mastiff an LGD?


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

Umm I think it's more of a guard dog personality but I might be wrong.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

@babsbag  No but it is a guardian. Very powerful!

Years ago we (by we I mean the owner of the advertising agency and my mentor)  used 2 Neo's in a modeling ad. The model was in a gorgeous fur coat and she was suppose to hold the leads as if though she was walking the dogs... Picture turned out awesome.
BUT the model was scared out of her mind! 
The owner of the Neo's was  an incredible trainer so no worries but I must say the dogs looked so sinister!
The coat with the dogs was just exquisite!
I'll have to see if I can find it. Such a cool pic!
That was fun.. we took one dog (A Springer Spaniel)and it was in an ad for National Geographic! Fun times!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 26, 2016)

Then maybe I need to apologize about making fun of the post. The pups look like they could be part mastiff. 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/wto/5842816269.html


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

Yup the wrinkles give it away! They're beautifu!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

I'd snag one in a minute! Good thing I am not in CA!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 26, 2016)

@Southern by choice what would make them so special? I can send you one.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice what would make them so special? I can send you one.



Um... let's see.... 
1. it is half pyrenees
2. it is half Neo



This is actually a very good cross! The Neo is a pretty chill dog. BUT they are great guardians.

Those pups are gonna be something!  Big ole' lumbering giants for sure! Gosh they are cute!

You should get one babs!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm looking for a chicken guardian. I really am thinking of Sig in with the chickens, just worried that she will be lonely and that Francis will kill Mia without Sig to break up their fights.   If Mia wouldn't eat the chickens it would be much easier.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 26, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I'm looking for a chicken guardian.



Get one, get one, get one!  You know we all want to know how a dog of that cross will work out with your chickens!  Or your goats... or ... just get one!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Get one, get one, get one!  You know we all want to know how a dog of that cross will work out with your chickens!  Or your goats... or ... just get one!



I'd be snaggin' one of those big boys in a second!
Love Neos! And theirs has not been bred to over exaggerate which is better healthwise. Big issue about this in Europe.

Get one! Get one! Get one!  If it doesn't work out you can ship him/her to me!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

LOL I showed showed DH... he was like wow I like that dog... I said yeah... I want one! He asked what it would be good for...

Does this mean he just gave approval?
I am thinking yes


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

Now- only one problem.

I have no money.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

My husband however is not impressed with  my love for these puppies.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2016)

Those are some awesome pups. You really should get one!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

I agree. Since I can't someone else should! 

Apparently they drool too much. Says my husband the pig farmer.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2016)

At least dog drool doesn't stink and pig poop does!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, they drool.  So what. 
At least they don't have a beard.
I hate wet beards.
Some of my fav breeds are Briards, Bouviers, and Giant Schnauzers. But the dirty wet smelly beard is why I won't have one. The grooming is no problem, it is that nasty beard. No, shaving it off wouldn't be an option. Ruins the look of the dog.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh wow that's a lot of grooming!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2016)

There are some dogs that are better to admire than to own.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 26, 2016)

Baymule said:


> There are some dogs that are better to admire than to own.


So true Bay!
I love the Bouv! Show groomed and pet groomed many... wonderful hard headed dogs but that beard. I can't get past them. They really smell.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 26, 2016)

Ew that's gross. My parents have a Goldendoodle and he always has a wet beard,  it's gross but nothing like those guys!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 26, 2016)

You guys are all enablers. I don't think that a 180 lb dog is in my future.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 26, 2016)

But! But! But! They aren't big right _now_ Babs!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, but I need a chicken guardian, not a dog that has that has feet bigger than a chicken.  

If I needed a farm dog, maybe...but I don't.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 27, 2016)

They are beautiful puppies... But then I think most puppies are


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 27, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Now- only one problem.
> 
> I have no money.


Haha, I feel ya southern. XD


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 27, 2016)

Those are very nice looking pups for sure.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Now- only one problem.
> 
> I have no money.



Let's all chip in on a female, send the dog to Southern, she can breed it to one of her wonderfulest males and we all get a pup!!! 

Dang, I'm smart, LOL!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

They are really horses in disguise, don't let them fool you.

I'm in.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

The ad was just reposted...they are still available. Which one should we get? LOL

http://stockton.craigslist.org/for/5848983586.html


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2016)

OMG - they're brindle!  Love the regal look of the one in the first pic!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 27, 2016)

I want one! after Southern raises a batch of pups!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

@Southern by choice, have you noticed that we have plans for you?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes, I am game. 
Now If ALL of you go in on it collectively... then I will breed my boy (Blue or D) to her and all those that contributed can have a puppy! 

Whatchall say?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

But what if more people contribute than there are pups? What if...what if... what it...


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)

babsbag said:


> But what if more people contribute than there are pups? What if...what if... what it...



Then breed her twice!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2016)

Great answer!  I'm loving this idea!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

Puppy is about 3 hours from here and in same town as my doctor whom I need to go and visit...hmm...just sayin' . We could fly her to Texas and then @Latestarter could take her to NC when he goes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2016)

Dang, that's a great plan!  Or, if it's easier on everyone (including the pup) maybe it won't be much more to fly her all the way to SBC.  Hope they have females!  Step one -  for a female!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)

LOL I would love a female. Females however are very hard to have around a lot of other females.
People complain about the males... shoot, it is the females that are an issue.

You know the old saying... two women in the kitchen... goes for females dogs too!


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm just saying, but, you could have the matrix in your pasture. 



We could call her Not Neo.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Oct 27, 2016)

Great plan everyone!  I am in for one of the females.  It would be interesting to see if this cross would make a good LGD or would the instinct to protect the person outweigh the breeding of the Great Pyrenees.







Spoiler: Just



I think it is Neapolitan vs Neo...





Spoiler: Still Learning



This post may change.  Still trying to figure out how to embed a picture!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)

Are you kidding that girl would be in my house and all over the property!

My Littlest is begging for a Newfoundland. I think I could slip this one in instead. Maybe.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Oct 27, 2016)

I could get one of these and one of Secuono's little females. Interesting...   I am so far from everything and everyone.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

I sent the breeder an email...

I read today that they were used a LGDs back in the 1800s. 
https://retrieverman.net/2012/04/16/the-original-function-of-neapolitan-mastiffs/

_My source for this bit of information comes from the 1908 *Diplomatic and Consular Reports* from the British Foreign Office:


The Neapolitan mastiff is a heavy and useful cattle dog. He has a fine smooth coat and is generally brindled or black. He is kind by nature, but easily made savage if he is tied up or ill-treated. His original use was to go out with the cattle and goats and protect them from the wolves which in olden days were very common all over the district. Then, as now, he guarded the homestead at night (pg. 15)._


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

@HomeOnTheRange I'm in California so even farther.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Oct 27, 2016)

But @babsbag, you are only 200 miles away from the Nea/Pyr cross puppies... That is so close you could almost reach out and hug them!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I sent the breeder an email...
> 
> I read today that they were used a LGDs back in the 1800s.
> https://retrieverman.net/2012/04/16/the-original-function-of-neapolitan-mastiffs/
> ...



Like almost every Mastiff they were out and guarding the region, village etc. Not specific to livestock but more of a general guardian.
This is why many dogs on the "LGD" Lists don't belong.  The villages and mountain sides would naturally have livestock. However they are different in that they do not form the same kind of bonds.

I am tellin ya... great potential dog! Would be so much fun to evaluate the litter!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

HomeOnTheRange said:


> But @babsbag, you are only 200 miles away from the Nea/Pyr cross puppies... That is so close you could almost reach out and hug them!



More like 150 miles.   Do I need one of these dogs? I know that Southern does.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

@Southern by choice IF I go see these puppies am I going to see watcher/patroller traits like an LGD?  They are only 8 weeks old...just babies.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 28, 2016)

HEY! I'm all in on this potential deal! Hell yeah! I'll plan Mel's visit to NC around the new pup. Of course once I get a hold of her I may just want to keep her here as a potential mate for Mel...   Just kidding... on the final portion.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm just chuckling to myself about this whole deal.  It's awesome what a great group of people  can come together and do.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2016)

@babsbag  I'll call you later.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2016)

There are 4 females left.  Just got the email from her. I can go this weekend and pick one up if we really want this to happen. It is supposed to be raining here so can't work much anyways. It is only money, right?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2016)

Anybody that is really serious about buying this puppy please PM me.


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2016)

So once southern gets this dog and breeds it. How are you going to have all these puppy's get to everybody that helped buy her?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 28, 2016)

Shipping


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Shipping


Thought so

I showed my mom the pups and she is now going to ask dad what he thinks. 

To ship the puppy to latestater it would cost around $250-400. But it is about the same on to ship it straight to southern.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2016)

I can ship a pup to Southern for 217.00, actually the same as shipping to TX so I guess the pup can go straight through.  

My DH thinks that I am crazy   What else is new?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2016)

Waiting to hear from the breeder regarding this weekend.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2016)

We can do face time and I can help select the dog! I was telling the kids and they said Mom. just do face time!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My DH thinks that I am crazy   What else is new?



Gosh- he is way behind... he still thinks you are... shoot we already KNOW you are!


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh my goodness! You guys have sure been creating a plan  I want a lgd in the near future you guys are killing me xD


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like I am going down on Monday. Sunday is supposed to RAIN so best to do this in 'dryish' weather.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2016)

Are we going to facetime?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2016)

Facetime works for me. DH wants to know where the puppy is going to sleep. His tolerance for puppies is not great. I need to get the flight set up, and find a crate.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2016)

Noon on Monday


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 28, 2016)

OK, so we need to hash out details and financials... What's the overall plan here? No sense in stopping her here in TX if you can go the whole way for the same price.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2016)

So far it is myself, 2 others, and @Southern by choice. I am robbing the bank and buying the puppy. As soon as I get the health cert, crate, and flight she is on her way to NC.  We will split the costs up to that point and get a puppy down the road. The rest TBD. I need to talk to SBC and discuss the rest. As soon as I know who all is interested I will start a conversation with all of us and we can work it all out. Definitely want to make sure that everyone knows what to expect so no surprises or regrets or hard feelings. I learned a long time ago to never sell a goat to a friend...


----------



## TAH (Oct 28, 2016)

How easy do you think it would be to ship a pup to Alaska?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 29, 2016)

This is awesome!   

But, what a time for me to be having connectivity problems.  
@babsbag - feel free to call if you need to.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 29, 2016)

Way too awesome! I wish I had money.  I never have any money going into winter. Oh well...  Someday


----------



## babsbag (Oct 29, 2016)

@TAH
They have to be shipped to Anchorage and it depends on how much the puppy weighs.  It could be as much as 500.00


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2016)

Y'all some crazy folks


But I wish you the best and will enjoy reading this thread


----------



## TAH (Oct 30, 2016)

We thought about it. We really want a SM so it would be better if we spent our money on the breed we want.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 30, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Y'all some crazy folks



Why yes!  Yes we are, lol.  It's going to be a crazy, wonderful adventure.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Y'all some crazy folks



And your point is?????


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> Oh my goodness! You guys have sure been creating a plan  I want a lgd in the near future you guys are killing me xD


 
Well, this would be a "future" LGD


----------



## babsbag (Oct 31, 2016)

I started a thread for the co-ownership puppy. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/raising-up-rita-her-name-may-be-changed.34759/


----------

